# What to show groomer for a show trim? Recommendations in Los Angeles?



## rosalyn (Apr 22, 2020)

Our local groomer is great but she trims our golden a little shorter than I would like. She mostly does pets so it makes sense. Is there a picture or diagram I can show her to keep our golden a little longer? 
In the same vein, does anyone have show groomer recommendations in the Los Angeles area? 

Thanks in advance  Here's our happy girl with her annoyed brother.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Probably @DanaRuns or @Brave may have suggestions. Typically it's people who are show handlers or experienced golden owner/handlers who also work at grooming shops who would be a go-to. 

General public groomer who learned how to groom from a diagram book... is typically a "no go", because they trim goldens all wrong.


----------



## rosalyn (Apr 22, 2020)

Megora said:


> Probably @DanaRuns or @Brave may have suggestions. Typically it's people who are show handlers or experienced golden owner/handlers who also work at grooming shops who would be a go-to.
> 
> General public groomer who learned how to groom from a diagram book... is typically a "no go", because they trim goldens all wrong.


I see, so it would be quite hard to come across. 

My girl is on limited reg so I can't show her anyway but would love to get the pretty feathers look regardless  Thank you.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

If it helps - 

A-B. Fuzz on ear flaps, behind ear flaps, under ear flaps gets stripped out using a stripper, stripping knife, and thinning shears. Outer edge of ear is trimmed using straight edge shears and thinning shears to create a smooth cut. Front of ear (framing face) is lightly trimmed using thinning shears and stripping knife (too much can look bad). 

C-D. Ruff/Cape is smoothed out on shoulders + bulk is thinned out from under ears down through bib area. 

Black Line from Grooming Arm is a good guide. Everything in front can be thinned out. Preference is not to use any blades on the jacket behind the pole. Period. 

E. Feet are trimmed to the pads (UNDER feet where you can't see. Outline around pads is also trimmed quite close. Top of feet is primarily shaped. I don't need to do this so much with my dogs, but some people leave extra fur on the paws (but shaped) to give the dog the look of more bone. 

F. Feathers typically we brush straight down from the elbows... and then trim at the big pad area. Very typically that is all you need to do. 

G. Hocks are combed straight out so there is a "mohawk" shape back there. Using 7-8" straight shears a single cut is made are the furthest point. Dogs who have shorter legs and could benefit from more of an angle in back, you typically leave the hock fluff as long as possible and shape so there is a straight line down. 

My dog does not have much length of fur on his hocks so I just trim lightly so it's neatened and let it be. 

H. We typically take the tail in hand and thoroughly brush out the feathers. Then we start wrapping the feathers round and round the tail, working our closed hand down to the end of the tail so the tail bone is safely behind the closed hand (outside the pinky). Anything in front of the closed hand (by thumb and second finger) can be cut. This ensures that you never cut the tail bone. Most goldens as well, a hand's width of length beyond the end of the tail is about right, but you can check the length by pulling tail down against the dog's hocks. You will trim the tail at the point of the hock. Some people shape a "pom pom". I just do 1 single blunt cut - because twisting the tail as described above and cutting usually gives you the correct shape. 

The two tail pictures show how you can leave the tail. Either way is acceptable. s 


With a show groomed golden - we would never cut the jacket or touch the undercoat beneath the jacket. 

We do NOT do sanitary cuts either under the tail or the belly area. 

Butt feathers are not trimmed at all - ditto belly fur. <= sometimes thinning is done, but nneeds to be very carefully done so it never LOOKS trimmed. On older dogs who have excess coat, thinning shears and stripping knives may be used to lightly nip length back while leaving a natural look. Young dogs do not need this ever. 

Bathing - high quality shampoos are used to thoroughly clean the dogs right down to the skin. With my guys I use a conditioner that is designed to build body + repair coat. 

Drying - I do not use a dryer with a heating element. Dryer just blows water out of the coat. The way I dry the coat encourages it to lie smooth and tight around the dog's body. 

^^^ That is it. As I said most people who routinely groom their own dogs for show would be able to groom your dog... correctly. Most pro handlers make money on the side by grooming dogs, so it is worth asking around.


----------



## rosalyn (Apr 22, 2020)

Wow thank you so much Megora! I really appreciate it!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Hi! I'm afraid I'm not much help. My show girl gets groomed very occassionally (usually only in prep for a show) by our handler. In the past I've asked their breeder to groom them but that is usually helping to teach me how to do it myself. I'm still rubbish at it. 

The grooming they do get regularly is at home and it's mostly bath and blow out. I'll neaten feet (so no more grinch feet) and I might neaten the pants and tail but it's very minimal and not more than a few stray wisps. The ears get hacked with thinning shears to prevent mats from developing (and my ears are even more rubbish than my feet. lol!) I've watched handlers trim my dogs and I still can't get it to look the same. They are true gifts. 

Anyways, you can talk to your breeder and see if they know of any local handlers that might be interested in taking on a non-show client for grooms only. You might see if a private groomer can take the pictures and being told "I don't want to sacrifice length of the pants/feathers, just neaten the wispy fur/stragglers" and see if they execute what you mean and if they do hold tight to them and treat them well so you can keep going to the same spot and get the same cut.  

Maybe even bring a ruler with you and get down with the dog and show them where the pants are now, and how much length you want removed. It's easier to talk to groomers about specifics than vague generalizations. Just be nice about it. Like "So you see how her pants are about 6 inches long but that last 1/2 inch is all thin and wispy? That's what I want removed, just that last 1/2 inch. Hand scissored please, no clippers" Maybe ask for a face, feet, and fanny instead of a full groom since you don't want their body touched. 

Alternatively, you can groom her yourself.  Send them out for baths and blow outs and when she comes home put her up on a table and trim the parts you want trimmed. I got a folding grooming table for about $100 over 8 years ago and it's still perfect. I upgraded the arm (where the noose/groomers loop goes) but beyond that it's fantastic! Pick up a durable and quality pair of thinning shears (and a straight shear if you have the money) should get you where you're going.


----------



## Taoslover (Apr 13, 2013)

Megora said:


> If it helps -
> 
> A-B. Fuzz on ear flaps, behind ear flaps, under ear flaps gets stripped out using a stripper, stripping knife, and thinning shears. Outer edge of ear is trimmed using straight edge shears and thinning shears to create a smooth cut. Front of ear (framing face) is lightly trimmed using thinning shears and stripping knife (too much can look bad).
> 
> ...


Wow, what a beautiful dog and great grooming. Good tips, thank you!


----------



## livduse (Dec 14, 2019)

rosalyn said:


> Our local groomer is great but she trims our golden a little shorter than I would like. She mostly does pets so it makes sense. Is there a picture or diagram I can show her to keep our golden a little longer?
> In the same vein, does anyone have show groomer recommendations in the Los Angeles area?
> 
> Thanks in advance  Here's our happy girl with her annoyed brother.
> ...


I assume in an area like Los Angeles, there will be lots of show people who can help. In the meantime, I would just groom her yourself if you have time. She young and doesn't have full coat yet, so for now, I would only do her paws, ears, and tail. Megora gave some great grooming tips as well!


----------

